# Some of my young mice incl. splashed & tri.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's some young mice from my recent litters, i think they're pretty nice - and i absolutely adore splashed and tricolor  I'm keeping all of these for my breed.

Pics are huge hence the links 

Tricolor buck, 4 weeks old:
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0041.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0042.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0047.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0046.jpg

Extremely dark tricolor doe, 4 weeks old:
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0063.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0057.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0053.jpg

Nice splashed doe, 4 weeks old: 
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0069.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0075.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0065.jpg

Dark tricolor doe, 4 weeks old:
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0095.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0105.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0106.jpg

Splashed doe, 4 weeks:
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0115.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0112.jpg

Vanaheims Playboy - splashed, 8 weeks old:
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0138.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0137.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0144.jpg

Vanaheims Playdate - black tan, possibly splash "carrier". 8 weeks old:
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0150.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0154.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0155.jpg

Vanaheims Constantine - cp beige. 5,5 months old:
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0167.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0166.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0163.jpg

Vanaheims Casimir - himalaya. 5,5 months old:
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0171.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0182.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0179.jpg

Vanaheims Copyright - splashed. 5,5 months old:
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0185.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0192.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0195.jpg

Copycat - splashed. 5,5 months old:
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0197.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0198.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0205.jpg

And 3 lovely splashed does, 4 weeks old:
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0218.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0219.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0220.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0221.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_0223.jpg

I have some litters too with both splashed and tricolor in, so i'll post some babypics soon. Babies are wonderful :love1


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Some very attractive mice there I do especially like the himmy.


----------

